# Vegas Cup 2019



## Calisoccer11 (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone hear anything about when schedules should be out?  In years past, the schedules have been posted by now!


----------



## MWN (Dec 29, 2018)

The Vegas Cup is currently scrambling to fill some spots (Registration Remains Open).  Many SoCal teams pulled out because Cal South moved up the Start of State Cup to mid-January, which would have caused a conflict.  Because SoCal is dead for the youngers, I understand they are pressing hard for additional teams to fill the void.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2018)

MWN said:


> The Vegas Cup is currently scrambling to fill some spots (Registration Remains Open).  Many SoCal teams pulled out because Cal South moved up the Start of State Cup to mid-January, which would have caused a conflict.  Because SoCal is dead for the youngers, I understand they are pressing hard for additional teams to fill the void.


What age groups?


----------



## MWN (Dec 29, 2018)

U-littles (7v7) are all impacted.  The 9v9's are not from a scheduling standpoint, but there are probably a few SoCal teams that are skipping the Tournament because they will be traveling the following week for the opening State Cup games.


----------



## MWN (Jan 2, 2019)

MWN said:


> U-littles (7v7) are all impacted.  The 9v9's are not from a scheduling standpoint, but there are probably a few SoCal teams that are skipping the Tournament because they will be traveling the following week for the opening State Cup games.


... and the CRL teams (youngers) are playing that weekend.


----------



## Vegas Cup (Jan 3, 2019)

MWN said:


> The Vegas Cup is currently scrambling to fill some spots (Registration Remains Open).  Many SoCal teams pulled out because Cal South moved up the Start of State Cup to mid-January, which would have caused a conflict.  Because SoCal is dead for the youngers, I understand they are pressing hard for additional teams to fill the void.





Calisoccer11 said:


> Anyone hear anything about when schedules should be out?  In years past, the schedules have been posted by now!


Good afternoon from VEGAS CUP!

Schedules will be posted tomorrow... Vegas Cup reached the 900 team mark this year, and it has been very tricky accommodating everyone's special requests...  We always strive to make the event as special as possible, and I apologize for not being able to get the schedule out sooner.

I assure all that the reason for the delay was not due to us scrambling for teams.

We truly appreciate the continued support and sincerely apologize to the 200+ teams on the "Waiting List" that did not make it into the tournament.  

To the SoCal teams that are missing this year's Vegas Cup due to the State Cup conflict, I promise that we will be in continued conversations to hopefully not have this happen again.

Thank you and have a great day!

Sincerely,
Vegas Cup


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 3, 2019)

I love talking cups!
https://www.shutterstock.com/image-vector/coffee-cup-running-cash-477127240


----------



## sothpaw (Jan 4, 2019)

Vegas Cup said:


> Good afternoon from VEGAS CUP!
> 
> Schedules will be posted tomorrow... Vegas Cup reached the 900 team mark this year, and it has been very tricky accommodating everyone's special requests...  We always strive to make the event as special as possible, and I apologize for not being able to get the schedule out sooner.
> 
> ...


So you said yesterday the schedule would be posted today.  It has been over 24 hours since you told everyone today the schedules would be posted.  Any chance you can let us know when today they will be posted?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 4, 2019)

sothpaw said:


> So you said yesterday the schedule would be posted today.  It has been over 24 hours since you told everyone today the schedules would be posted.  Any chance you can let us know when today they will be posted?


Well, at least the hotel situation has improved from years prior but thumbs down on the late posting of schedule!  For people making flight arrangements, this kinda sucks and also just trying to plan things with the team....always good to get the schedule more than 2 weeks in advance, as this is a popular holiday weekend.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 4, 2019)

We stopped doing this tournament 2 years ago. Too much of a pain to play against local teams.
3 night hotel minimumns.  (Can’t use comps or credit card points).  Crappy schedules (1 game on Saturday.  2 on Sunday with 1 of them being at 6pm or later. 
And the Vegas strip isn’t made for kids.  Forget about the things your kids might be exposed to.  You can’t eat breakfast for less than $25 per person.  That’s a lot for 2 pancakes and a piece of bacon.


----------



## Vegas Cup (Jan 4, 2019)

sothpaw said:


> So you said yesterday the schedule would be posted today.  It has been over 24 hours since you told everyone today the schedules would be posted.  Any chance you can let us know when today they will be posted?





Calisoccer11 said:


> Well, at least the hotel situation has improved from years prior but thumbs down on the late posting of schedule!  For people making flight arrangements, this kinda sucks and also just trying to plan things with the team....always good to get the schedule more than 2 weeks in advance, as this is a popular holiday weekend.



Just posted...

Sorry, it takes awhile to get 900 teams scheduled, especially since virtually every team has special requests that we try to accommodate, since it is a holiday weekend in Vegas...

Thank you for your patience!

Sincerely,
Vegas Cup

http://events.gotsport.com/events/Default.aspx?eventid=65791


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 4, 2019)

timbuck said:


> We stopped doing this tournament 2 years ago. Too much of a pain to play against local teams.
> 3 night hotel minimumns.  (Can’t use comps or credit card points).  Crappy schedules (1 game on Saturday.  2 on Sunday with 1 of them being at 6pm or later.
> And the Vegas strip isn’t made for kids.  Forget about the things your kids might be exposed to.  You can eat breakfast for less than $25 per person.  That’s a lot for 2 pancakes and a piece of bacon.


All true - we are suckers but honestly--just love going to Vegas!


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 4, 2019)

Vegas Cup said:


> Just posted...
> 
> Sorry, it takes awhile to get 900 teams scheduled, especially since virtually every team has special requests that we try to accommodate, since it is a holiday weekend in Vegas...
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 4, 2019)

Vegas Cup said:


> Just posted...
> 
> Sorry, it takes awhile to get 900 teams scheduled, especially since virtually every team has special requests that we try to accommodate, since it is a holiday weekend in Vegas...
> 
> ...


You set the expectation so don’t play the “900 teams” excuse. Next time set the bar lower.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 5, 2019)

I would take state Cup any day. 

I see no value in this tournament unless it's a college showcase or guaranteed playing top teams from other states. 

I've heard too many times of people complaining about drive back home on Monday night.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Despite my issues posted above-  it’s a great tournament if you have a fun team that isn’t falling apart in about 6 weeks.  It’s a great bonding experience for the players and the parents (late nights gambling and drinking are a great way to form a strong bond).


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Despite my issues posted above-  it’s a great tournament if you have a fun team that isn’t falling apart in about 6 weeks.  It’s a great bonding experience for the players and the parents (late nights gambling and drinking are a great way to form a strong bond).


So did you buy the coach a few drinks?  Or was he buying them for you?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Drinks are “free” when you are losing your a$$ at blackjack.


----------



## Cesar Gonzalez (Jan 8, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Anyone hear anything about when schedules should be out?  In years past, the schedules have been posted by now!


Schedules are out as of this past weekend.:
http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=65791


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 21, 2019)

A quick report: We played at Heritage Park in Henderson ... other than chilly mornings, fields were nice (dormant grass, so they were fast) and the team's overall experience was great.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 21, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> A quick report: We played at Heritage Park in Henderson ... other than chilly mornings, fields were nice (dormant grass, so they were fast) and the team's overall experience was great.


Agree with you....a very good experience overall.  Liked how they posted the scores on website relatively quickly.


----------



## Moo (Jan 22, 2019)

Fields were great.  Tournament was fun.      The refs were terrible... I am sure with the many teams it is hard to find quality refs for every game, but our AR the last game was more interested in watching the game on the other field then staying focused on our game.   Hotel situation was terrible.    They cancelled our coaches room, overcharged us for another room, and were non responsive to questions.   In the end the girls had a fun weekend and the parents found some time to enjoy themselves......


----------



## RedCard (Jan 22, 2019)

I just find it funny and sad at the same time when a flight 1 team plays way down in the brackets just to get a trophy and medal.


----------



## Isaac Santos (Jun 21, 2019)

Does anyone know if State Cup and Vegas Cup will be in the same weekend as last year?


----------

